# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailand News >  Thailand jetzt auf Platz 3 der Länder mit den meisten Verkehrstoten

## Thailux

Bangkok - Massive Geschwindigkeitsüberschreitungen, Trunkenheit am Steuer und eine schlechte Durchsetzung der Helmpflicht haben dazu geführt, dass Thailand nun auf Platz 3 in der Liste der Länder mit den weltweit meisten Verkehrstoten aufgestiegen ist. 38,1 jährliche Verkehrstote pro 100.000 Einwohner wird nur noch von Eritrea (48,4) und Libyen (40,5) übertroffen.

M.L. Panada Disakul, stellvertretender Staatssekretär des Innenministeriums, gab das traurige Ergebnis auf dem 11. Seminar für Straßensicherheit bekannt und gab zu, dass der 2010 ins Leben gerufene 10 Jahres-Plan zur Verbesserung der Verkehrssicherheit bisher wenig erfolgreich gewesen sei.



*Wundert das uns??* :: 

Quelle:http://www.wochenblitz.com/nachricht...ehrstoten.html

----------


## schiene

Im Vergleich, Deutschland hat ca.3600 Verkehrstote jährlich....

----------


## Thailux

Habe jetzt mal ein bisschen durchgerechnet wenn man von 26000 Toten aus geht ( es sind warscheinlich mehr).

Das ergibt 71,2 Tote pro Tag
                   2,9 pro Stunde

Also ungefähr alle 20 Minuten eine Person.

Traurig aber wahr nur es interessiert hier niemanden, oder anders ausgedrückt die meisten wissen es eh nicht........... das ist noch trauriger. ::

----------


## schiene

Im Vergleich zu den anderen aufgeführten Ländern besitzt Thailand aber glaube das dichteste Verkehrsaufkommen.(bin mir aber nicht sicher)
Die meisten Verkehrstoten dürften auch die Mopedfahrer sein.Wie oft sieht man sie (oder eben auch nicht) auf dicht befahrenen Fernstrassen rumkurven,
und plötzlich wenden ohne nachzuschauen.

----------


## schiene

Fallen bei der Zahl der Verkehrstoten eigentlich auch die Busunfälle mit rein?

----------


## Siamfan

Alles ist immer relativ!
Aber bei den Verkehrstoten scheinbar nicht!

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_..._Verkehrstoten
*Liste der Länder nach Verkehrstoten*

----------


## Siamfan

> Alles ist immer relativ!
> Aber bei den Verkehrstoten scheinbar nicht!
> 
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_..._Verkehrstoten
> *Liste der Länder nach Verkehrstoten*


Total (siehe Wiki-Liste) liegt TH (Stand 2016) auf Platz 13.

Pro 100.000 Einwohner auf Platz 9

Pro 100.000 Kraftfahrzeuge auf Platz 68 =13 ohne Angaben = 81.

In Bezug auf die Meldung im Vergleich zu den Einwohnern, ist anzumerken, offensichtlich wurden frueher viele Verkehrstote nicht erfasst.
Heute werden ALLE erfasst! Auch Wanderarbeiter, Urlauber. auslaendische Unternehmer, Staatenlose, Fluechtlinge, ....
Allerding werden dieser und deren Kinder NICHT bei der Einwohnerzahl beruecksichtigt!
Inklusive Kinder sind das 10-13 mio "Einwohner" mehr!
Allerdings hat die WHO rechnerisch 73,5 mio EW beruecksichtigt! Wuerde man da etwa 80 mio beruecksichtigen, laege auch hier TH "nur" noch auf Platz 25-30.

Fuer absolut positiv an der Wikiliste ist, TH hat 21.745 VTs gemeldet und die WHO hat  22.491  geschaetzt.
Natuerlich ist jeder VT zuviel, aber wenn man etwas verbessern will braucht es als Erstes eine vernuenftige Datenbasis.
2012/13 hatte TH etwa 15.000 VTs gemeldet und die WHO hatte auf 25.000 Tote geschaetzt

----------


## Siamfan

Und dann kam diese Grafik der Nation und alle haben sich drauf gestuerzt:

Alle waren geblendet von der Zunahme bei den Verletzten und keiner achtete auf die eigentlich wichtige Aussage.
Diese "NATIONS GRAPHICS" "Source: Road Accidents Data Centre for Road Safety Culture machte schon was her!

----------


## Siamfan

Alles ist immer relativ!
So auch hier. Da die Verletzten im gleichen Massstab wie die Verkehrstoten dargestellt wurden, ging die Eigentliche Aussage unter.
Aber alle veroeffentlichten die Grafik wegen dem starken Anstieg bei  den Verletzten.

Die Verkehrstoten waren erstmals 2016 heruntergegangen! Der Anstieg der Verletzten war weltweit so durch den staendigen Anstieg der Zualssungen, auch in DACH, ......

----------


## Siamfan

*Hoch und runter!?*


2016 waren es "nur" noch 9.815 Verkehrstote (VTs) und dann gehen die Zahlen in 2017 wieder voll hoch.



Hier nochmal optisch anders dargestellt. 

Geht man noch weiter zurueck, wird es noch verwirrender!
2012/13 hatte TH ~15.000 VTs gemeldet und die WHO hat das geschaetzt auf 25.000 VTs erhoeht.

Mein Erklaerungsversuch dazu:
Frueher hat TH (wie andere Laender auch) "unvollstaendig" gemeldet.
Einzelfaelle aus den Provinzen wurden nicht erfasst, aber auch Auslander nicht!
Dann (2016) gab es durch die vielen Bemuehungen, tatsaechlich eine Verbesserung (aber immer noch ohne Auslaender).

Ab 2017 werden aber wohl auch Urlauber, Wanderarbeiter, Expats, .... erfasst.
Ein fehlender Hinweis darauf, macht aus meiner Sicht die Statistik "unserioes".

Fuer weitere Verwirrung sorgt immer wieder der Unterschied der "Strassentoten" und der Gesamttoten inklusiv der beim Transport und im KH verstorbenen. 
Hier ist vor allem der Zeitraum verschieden. Die WHO geht wohl immer noch von 3 Tagen aus. In Europa zaehlt man alle bis zu 30Tage nach dem Unfall verstorbenen und in TH jetzt neu, alle bis zu einem Jahr!
Auch hier macht ein fehlender Hinweis, alles wieder "unserioes".

Auch die fehlenden Bewohner, bei der Verhaeltniszahl (EW/ VTs) gehen in diese Richtung (siehe unten).

----------

